# Windows Media Player wont play WMA Files!



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

My problem started happening about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I went into windows media player, and I get the error message : Invalid Acces to memory location. I clicked on web help and Microsoft, suprisingly, has no answer. What is wrong with my media player?

Also I tried to download Real Player, and Musicmatch but they wont play the songs OR import them into the library. I tried to import them into the library, but it says : The File format is not supported. I dont ge tthat either because the Musicmacth help says it can play .wma files, same error messages with real player. What is wrong with ALL of these programs?  

P.S. Its the free version of Real Player and Musicmatch.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

..bump..


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Which version of media player? Have you tried reinstalling the plugins?


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

Media Player 10, Real Player 10.5, Musicmatch 10.

as for plugins, there are none. That i know of anyway.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmm...will your players play any other files (MP3's etc.)?
Also, as it is an invalid access memory error, have you looked at the .wma path name?
Perhaps the charactor length for the path is either too long (as you may be aware, microsoft path names must be limited to around 255 chatactors) causing an invalid message.
And have you tried playing .wma from disc?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Are the .wma's files you've ripped from CD yourself, or legally downloaded?
WMP's digital rights management, if not turned off, or the inbuilt copy protection built into downloaded .wma's could have something to do with it.
Have you updated Windows media player too? This can stop protected wma's being played if the licences weren't backed up.
Just a thought.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

no the names arent too long, theyre fine. videos play in all three players. mp3's play in real player and musicmatch. windows media player doesnt play anything except for videos. I cant play wma files from a disc its impossible. it would have to be an audio cd.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok i tried to recopy music from my library (it plays from there), and i still ge tthe same eror message so its def. either media player or windows. anyone have a solution???


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> I cant play wma files from a disc its impossible.


Why is it impossible?


> Ok i tried to recopy music from my library (it plays from there),


You're getting confusing. There's no music in your library, the library is just links to, or a database of your music, which lives somewhere else. So what have you copied from where?
Earlier you said WMP can't play any music but above you say "it plays from there". What plays from where?
Have you discounted DRM?


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

shoot, im sorry. It came out of MY LIBRARY (from my hard drive), into MY SISTERS LIBRARY (her hard drive)! The music works from my library, but not from her library. I cant play wma files from a disc, because they go on a cd as .cda files. I would have to go make a wma disc through nero. maybe ill try that. so sorry guys.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

P.S. I ripped the music myself from my cds.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> P.S. I ripped the music myself from my cds.





> The music works from my library, but not from her library. (her hard drive)!


In WMP under tools, options and on the 'rip music' tab, was the 'copy protect music' box checked when you ripped the music? Is it checked now?


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

No i never put copy protection on my ripped media. Its always off.


----------

